# considering buying a dog questions



## Randy542 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have an appointment today to look at a female 14 months old that was not bred at this breeders facility the dog was imported from germany. What are the right questions I should be asking when I go there??


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

The list in this thread should help you get started.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=36802&page=1#Post36802


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jan 12, 2021)

Kayla's Dad said:


> The list in this thread should help you get started.
> 
> German Shepherds Forum


Thanks for sharing! Really useful when considering importing a dog.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

At 14 months with the dog in front of you, you don’t need to ask so many questions. I would ask about health clearances, and overall temperament of the parents to see what to expect. I would ask about the training the dog has had,if it has had any x rays, any health issues, and what they are feeding. I would look at the dog’s, prey drive, food drive, how social they are with strangers(me), how interested they are in the handler they’ve been working with. What else you can look at would depend on your goals and what you want to do with the dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Post is from 2008


----------

